# NEW microskiff.com Shirts!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Time to put on your thinking caps! I'm looking for a USABLE tag line for microskiff.com. Looks tippy was good for a while but it's time to come up with a new one!

The person who comes up with the winning tag line receives two free shirts! Enter as many ideas as you want. The more ideas the more chances to win!

Post the ideas in this thread. You have till Saturday Evening to get your submission in. I will compile all acceptable entries and create a new thread so we can vote on it!

Good luck!

Cheers
Jan


--------------

Side note, I want to submit my idea, but credit goes to deerfly. It's his sig.

- Do more with less. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i'll second your submission.


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's some starters I guess.

-Get Skiffy With It!
-Skinny Water Skiffin'
-Shallow Water Skiffin'
-Lookin' Skinny!
-Narrow Minded, Shallow Hearted.
-Be Shallow, tell more people to get Skinny!
-Tight Squeeze in Skinny Water!
-Skiff to It!
-Skiff or Swim!
-Fish'n' & Skiff'n'

Some may be corny but the idea is there  ;D


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

RIP a lip

what about your quote "if it must be death let it be by fishing"


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, another submission it is.

-If it must be death, let it be by fishing!

Thanks SnooknReds! I overlooked that one, haha! ;D

If it wins, you get a shirt!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Ok, another submission it is.
> 
> -If it must be death, let it be by fishing!
> 
> Thanks SnooknReds! I overlooked that one, haha! ;D



well now if it wins I want a tshirt ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

" It don't take much"


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"I Run on Less"

"I Run in Less"


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

"It may not be long...but it sure is skinny!"


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"I'll Give you four inches"


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Bare'ly Wet"


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Sucking Sand"


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"skimming through"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

give up nothing - fish microskiff.com


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Can Run on Rain"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

flats wannabe @ microskiff.com


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

MIcroskiff.com....Small boats...big fish!


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

-Spit, and we'll fish!


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

-MICRO-skiffs, MACRO-fish!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"inches from land"


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Our forum has more sections that yours - microskiff.com


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

we dont bash, we ban!

*edit-Please remember the humor of the intardnet!


----------



## hankG (Jul 1, 2008)

Just add Nacl H20 

Shallow Thnkers Read microskiff.com


Shallow Thoughts,Thank Microskiff.com


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Skinny Skiffs & Fat Fish!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

" You might have 8 inches, but i only need 4 inches."



Alex


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It's only tippy when your tipsy.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Your boat might be bigger, but I have *real* friends!


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Our botes float shallower than your lures!


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

-Fish a Skinny Bote, Get a Fat Fish! 
@ Mickroskiff.com


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks s#%&&y! (shabby)


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

-Reel Skinny Skiffs, Reel Fat Fish, and Reel Forum Friends.
@Microskiff.com


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Find [email protected] Microskiff.com


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"Any more would be a waste"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Deerfly's big words confuse me.


I recall reading this somewhere.....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

float shallow, fish big - microskiff.com


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly's big words confuse me.
> 
> 
> I recall reading this somewhere.....


oh ok, lets change that...

float shallow, *fish big*  - microskiff.com


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it wet yet!!!
Keep it skinny
Little tip no water
Draft-n- shallow
Pole -n- skinny


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

treading light for the bite - microskiff.com


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Tight lines skinny water

Draft less fish more

Micro Skiffs hide in Tight spot's for Biger Fish


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Skinny Dippin........Skinny Flippin..........


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fear no flat - microskiff.com


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Micro skiffs require H2No

Big egos no water

Running Light Fishing Large

Shore surfing required


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

its not a skiff, its an attitude - microskiff.com


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Microskiff......Runs on Grass...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"You don't have to drink, but it helps!"

"Its all about the fishing"

"Getting there is half the fun, half the cost, half the water, and twice the fish."

"Getting wet, and loving it!"

"Wrap your azz, and not much else in fiberglazz."


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

My microskiff floats shallower than your mega-money skiff


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Microskiff'n, it's a way of LIFE!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Microskiffs_ getting the big fish from the shallow water for years


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Microskiff.com.....if you dont know what it is you are on the out side looking in


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

microskiff.com
shallow water boats, BIG fish and great people


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

microskiff.com
"come in It's shallow"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

4 pages already! Jeeze, free t-shirt and they come out of the wood work!

Thanks EVERYONE! I really like some of the ideas. One thing to consider, microskiff isn't a boat but a community. Just foor for thought.

Cheers
Capt Jan

'Shallow Fishing, Deep Friendships - microskiff.com'


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, How bout this... Microskiff.com, coming to a community near you! ;D


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Floatin skinny .... catchin plenty!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

MY FRENDS ARE SHALLOW


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Microskiff.com.......A place to get Skinny


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

It's alright to be little bitty


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

In your best Mexican accent

"Channels? We dont need no stinking channels"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> One thing to consider, microskiff isn't a boat but a community. Just foor for thought.
> 
> Cheers
> Capt Jan
> ...


"Microskiff.com, mess with any one of us and there is no place you can hide!

now where is my shirt?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Free RJ - Microskiff.com


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you FLOAT shallow? @ microskiff.com

WE FLOAT LIKE A FEATHER

YOU FLOAT LIKE A BRICK

Get your idea @ microskiff.com

Now I want my XL shirt and new born baby shirt "make it pink" please!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you FLOAT shallow? @ microskiff.com

WE FLOAT LIKE A FEATHER

YOU FLOAT LIKE A BRICK

Get your idea @ microskiff.com

Now I want my XL shirt and new born baby shirt "make it pink" please!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

A community in a class of it's own.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

1. microskiff.com....we byte back!

2. Fear the Chop...microskiff

3. microskiff.com ... surfin the net and fishin the shallows!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing what a guy will do for sex. More amazing what a fisherman will do for a T-shirt. These are great. I don't think you can put what we have in a slogan that says it. Unless it's X-rated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

> Free RJ - Microskiff.com


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I joined microskiff.com and all I got was this stupid T-shirt.

I'm glad this shirt is pre-shrunk, you should see what happened to my boat.

The big community for little boats.

Fishing, Boating and crude humor. We have it all at microskiff.com


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

microskiff.com - where beavis is a butthead


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Microskiff.com- Where the boats run shallow and the bullspit runs deep
;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> fear no flat - microskiff.com


Best one yet


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

microskiff.com...casting flies and telling lies since 2006


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Poling Skinnies for Fatties.

Getting Skinny on a Fatty.

To pull a fatty, you gotta get skinny.

Gettin' skinny with it.


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

*I got friends in shallow places - Microskiff.com*
Sounds better with a little Bocephus influence.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

...where less is more.

...its how you use it.

What's YOUR draft?

I float where you choke.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Variation on the one about the channel:

Gas? I don't need no stinkin' gas.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Faster than a speeding kayak.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Ridin' W.O.T. in the SKNEE.

Floats shizzle my nizzle.

Not for chicken-heads.

I shallow.

She shallows.

We shallow.

Thrills, chills and spills...
...but only the beer.

What low tide?

Low tide = no problem.

Low water pickup.

No tide? Nowhere to hide.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Microskiff.com........It's more than a forum


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

microskiffs/megafun
microskiffs/shallow fun for deep dippers 
less is more

M I C R O S K I F F
A A E R N E T UO 
Y T D O E N R
C S O P E
H K V
E
R


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

Microskiff.com Its all I know
Microskiff.com or nothing else
Microskiff.com Its a way of life
microskiff.com get a passion
Microskiff.com live well fish skinny


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

here is a few more just for the fun of it
Microskiff.com the site where its ok to touch your pole
Microskiff.com where man can brag how long his pole is
microskiff.com would u touch it with a 10 ft pole?
microskiff.com its not how long your pole is but how u use it!!
microskiff.com pole it over


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

It's better IF, you Microskiff
Microskiff.com Flat out fun.

microskiff.com Ankle deep in fun!

I still like "it don't take much to float my boat" best.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I still like "it don't take much to float my boat" best.


That was used for the 2007 Big Gheenoe Rally shirts


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This thread had a bunch of great ones too.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1177691281/all

Mine from back then



> 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water.
> 
> Can you get there?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've created a monster!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I've created a monster!


we're not done yet!

"microskiff.com, home of some fab guys and fast polers"

The world *is* flat!

Think small, fish big.

Taste like chicken.

It was the dog!

Okay, maybe I'm done.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Microskiff.com where size doesn't matter!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Tipping is Optional"


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> M I C R O S K I F F
> A    A E R N E T UO
> Y    T D    O E   N R
> C S   O P E
> ...


translation:
may i catch reds or snook keep it fun forever
"snooknreds2"


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

The only thing more shallow is Paris Hilton

Less tippy than Lindsay Lohan

Tippy is a state of mind

If we gotta explain it to ya'.....

Sorry honey, there is no room for your mother.

alright, I gotta agree "Doing more with less" is so far the best.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Microskiff.com it's not option it's a lifestyle


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Microskiff.com....Because you can't fish 24/7


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Microskiff.com
Keeping fishermen off the water since 2006


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Borrowing an idea from the old BASF commercials.

Microskiff.com
We don't make microskiffs.
We make microskiffs better.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

With Microskiff, Six Inches is Enough!!!

Jim


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

With Microskiff, Six Inches Is All You Need!!!


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

microskiff.com
Puddle hoppers R US
My Bertram is in the shop
backwater Revival
The cure for skinny H2o blues
Honey does this boat make me look fat
Sawgrass Creepers
We have the skinny on skiffs


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW, all I can say is THANK YOU to everyone. I will compile all the entries and form a new thread where we can all vote on it. 

I will have to weed through them and will post the 10 or so best taglines. 

Again thanks!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

